# The Perils of riding with a helmet



## gearz (Aug 31, 2004)

On March 6 of this year I was riding the Gold Creek portion of the Dungeness Loop alone when I somehow highsided off the trail and hit my head at speed on a log lying alongside the trail. The branch connected to the log pierced my eye socket and went through all the way into the frontal lobe of my brain. I was wearing safety glasses, of course, and these were also intoduced into my brain. After self rescuing myself in a two and a half hour ordeal I was flown via Life Flight Helicopter ($10,000 alone) to Harborview Hospital in Seattle. A section of my brain had to be removed in the ''washing out" process.

Twelve days later I was discharged with a bill well over $250,000. Amazingly, my eye was spared of any damage though after my head was rebuilt via crainectomy (sawing the skull apart) the eye was replaced. I am having problems with double vision and have another surgery scheduled this coming week to help with the problem though of course there is no guarantee, in fact it could make my current vision worse.

I am a self employed Geologist and carried minimal insurance coverage. Big mistake in hindsight but I've never been one to spend much time thinking of the future, living only for the present. I haven't been able to work since my accident which has lead to astronomical stress levels.

I miss riding a lot and want to get back out but my medication(s) have left me feeling so weak I get depressed riding. I used to be a relatively stong rider.










I'm not really sure why I've posted this thread other than to make myself feel better explaining where I've been the last few months.

Please beware the potential perils of Mt. Biking. It _*is*_ a dangerous sport and bad things can happen at any time. Don't let it keep you from riding though because if you are like me, the risks far outweigh the possible consequences.

Hope to see you guys again...

gearz


----------



## lemon (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeezuz, man. I'm really sorry to hear about that. What is your doctor's prognosis for full recovery?



> ...Don't let it keep you from riding though because if you are like me, the risks far outweigh the possible consequences.


I thought this comment was interesting. Given your current situation, do you still say it was worth it? Just curious...

I wish you all the best, dude. I'll keep your story in mind the next time I'm contemplating a tough move.


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

*Wow*

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I've always enjoyed reading your epic riding posts.

I think this is a good wake up call (at least for myself) that just goes to show that something WILL happen eventually. You're absolutely right, mountain biking IS a dangerous sport.

Heal quick and keep your chin up. Remember, the trails will always be waiting for you.


----------



## EnduroDoug (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the injury and resulting stress and financial woes, Gearz. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Least of all a fellow mountain biker.

I've been riding alone more and more lately and deeper into the mountains each time I go. I always think of the obvious injuries -- the broken collar bone or wrist or concussion -- but I've never even considered what you've experienced. Your story is an unfortunate reminder of how careful we really do have to be when riding. But even saying that rings hollow as I imagine you, like all of us, thought you were "being careful" when the crash happened.

When you get a chance, and if you don't mind, I'd love to hear more about your self-rescue. Did you leave the bike? Were you able to flag somebody down or send a rider for help? Did you have a first-aid kit that you were able to wrap the wound with?

Get well soon. We'll be sending some positive vibes your way.


----------



## Borneo (May 26, 2004)

Welcome back Gearz!

I was wondering where you were and weasled some information out along the way and was looking forward to having you post again. While never having anything that bad happen to me, I have had several breaks, disclocations, lacerations along the trails over the years and missing out and coming back have always been tough. So, in some simple way, you're not alone here. Though I can't imaging the guts it took to get out under your situation and I applaude you for it.

If you even want to get out and spin some miles to get back into Duncan/Dnalrag/Pyramid shape, just let us know.

I'm always up for a suckfest of a ride.

Get well and get out there.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Good grief Gearz! That sounds like a very serious injury to say the least. I often ponder the dangers of riding, whether it be mountain or road cycling. I like to ride into the great unknown, but my wife has put the fear in by using the old "going, but never coming back". I'm going to get a road bike soon which may or may not be as safe as mountain biking. I just love to ride my bike, so I guess I'm screwed.

I'm glad that you made it out ok. I'm sorry for your mishap. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.


----------



## jubilee (Apr 16, 2004)

Holy sh!t. What an ordeal.

I hope all goes well for you in the healing process. Try not to let that stress get too out of hand. You're here, alive and well.

Best of luck, hope to see you out on the trails.


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

Holy Hell...that is a tragic story. You've got an incredibly positive attitude regarding a very negative biking occurence.

As a fellow Geologist, I understand the curse of being uninsured. I've only recently become fully insured, that's after nearly 7 years in the industry.

I also would like to hear more about your self-rescue. To be honest, it sounds like you're lucky to be alive.

Hope your healing goes well. And, welcome back to mtbr...let us know how the recovery goes.

cheers


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow, that's incredible! Glad your alive!

I hope your surgery and healing goes well, and all the financial crap works itself out.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

That sucks, get better soon!


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy crap!

I almost did the exact same thing, but my glasses actually saved my eye. Ended up with a stick imbedded into the edge of my eye socket. There's still a chunk in there and causes my eye lid to twitch sometimes.

I know some people who ride with no insurance at all. I'll make them read your story and hopefully they come to their senses.

Insurance with a high deductable is cheap for insurance on bad injuries. I pay $49 a month for $3000 deductible, and 100% co-pay up to $1 million. Only good for the big stuff. 


There's one way to pay for your hospital bills. Try starting your own business making better eye protection for riders. All of the news stations would jump all over your story and give you plenty of free press.


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

Gearz, your post hits everyone here on the forum pretty hard. Even if we didnt ride with you we read your posts. You and Numbhuhio probably had the funniest thread all year. 

 Your injuries really hits all of us really hard because those of us who think about it know that a lot of the time its just a roll of the dice. Keep playing and it seems your number might come up. I am sure we will all be riding a little slower this weekend. We are all looking forward to your next ride post even if it just around the block.


----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)

Wow Gearz! Get Well and hope to see ya out on the trails soon.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey man, was not aware of your incident. i would see you chime in from time to time on here....

Firstly i want to personally thank you for your prior posts on this forum. You provided fantastic ride reports that really caught the imagination of many readers here including me. Personally you provided alot of inspiration and motivated me further in exploration in mt. biking. With fantastic pictures, in depth description, and zeal in providing others with more options in adventure and exploration through your sharing. Many times i've been asked about you and your ride reports while out on the trail. And i always certainly enjoyed the few times our paths crossed as it was not soon after you would pedal beyond my putt-putt cadence. 

Now as far as your upcoming surgery i wish you the best of luck. Believe me, just like many i've had some serious downs to go with my ups. Some self imposed others not. Maybe that's why i am a better downhiller than climber but i've always gotten through them by maintaining hope and being realistically positive. That's the reason i love the challenges of mt. biking is that they resemble life and the adversities that come along with it. Keep on pedaling, pedal, pedal, pedal. Eventually with time and volition, you climb your way out of the valley and onto the peak. 

Keep your chin up B, i will look forward to the day when i can share the trail with you again.


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

I read your story/post a couple of times earlier today and have been thinking about you quite a bit today. I don't know you but certainly have read your passionate writings, I feel like I know you just a little bit. Certainly, the folks here all share a central passion of spinning wheels, whether up, down, fast, slow, on the dirt, or soaring above it. As the sport evolves and splinters into so many variations, it's easy to forget we're all essentially doing the same thing and all sharing the same basic joys and dangers.

We all take risks every time we ride, and we all make decisions about how much exposure we're comfortable with. The sport hinges on the balance between pushing the limits and its commensurate thrill against keeping ourselves intact. Yet, no matter how safe we try to be, there is inherent danger that cannot be mitigated.

Your story seems to be a perfect storm. Undoubtedly, we've all had similar crashes and have come out saying "that was close!" Enough rolls of those dice are sure to crap out occasionally, and this number was up. It could have been any one of us.

I'm not sure there's any learning lesson here. A person could look at this story and decide not to partake in mountain biking and go even further, deciding to eliminate all risk from life. But, what's left? Reruns of bad television, doughy body, early heart problems? Maybe just go to the gym, because that can be safe. But, what fun is the gym? The only way I can motivate myself to go is the need for fitness to go OUTSIDE and use those muscles.

You seem to have amazing perspective, that's worth a lot. I had a friend who broke an ankle putting his foot in a hole while trying to step off the bike to avoid a difficult trail section. Bad luck is part of what we do.

I'm sending all the positive mojo I have your way, Gearz. It's cruel to be so badly injured doing something as healthy to body and mind as our sport. I sincerely hope this resolves itself completely, as soon as possible. The insurance thing definitely sucks, but your body and sight are first. If they come around, the money thing will probably resolve itself. Hospitals don't expect to get fully repaid for issues like this. I also hope you're able to resume your career soon, as positive work can be theraputic.

Thanks for your contributions to the richness of our vicarious ride experiences. May your recovery be swift and complete.

Mike


----------



## Double E (Oct 27, 2005)

Good god, mate! :eekster: That's insane. Glad you were able to drag yourself back to civilization. I don't think we've met but I've certainly read your classic RRs and hope to eventually hopefully read another one some day.

Yeah&#8230; seems like a least 1 out of 4 mountain bike rides I go on has some kind of nearmiss/closecall that has me thinking_ "Wow, that coulda been REALLY nasty&#8230;" _

Thanks for sharing. Best of luck with the ongoing medical/financial hardships to come &#8230;


----------



## SRR (Oct 8, 2004)

*StrongerForThis*



gearz said:


> After self rescuing myself in a two and a half hour ordeal . .
> 
> Please beware the potential perils of Mt. Biking. It _*is*_ a dangerous sport and bad things can happen at any time.
> 
> gearz


Damn, gearz! I haven't been hanging around much either and don't usually look for you until the high season starts because that's when I start looking for your ride reports to help motivate myself and start building an agenda for the summer . . . god knows how many times I've embarked on some obscure route, with an evil grin, thinking, 'Yeah, I'll bet gearz's never ridden _this_ one!_ Ha!_' But I never expected this! So sorry to hear it, but glad you're still with us. For it could've so easily gone the other way . . . .

Riding solo so much myself, style quite similar to yours, I find myself thinking about _what if_ quite often. I like to think I make smart choices and am prepared, at least mentally, but who really wants to find out? I think you should help us out some more in that regard, what exactly did that 'self-rescue' ordeal involve? Jeez, I can only imagine.

Man, when I think of how many times I've rung my own bell in some similar fashion -- passed out even, all alone -- and then listen to your story, I can't help but think what a truly lucky SOB I've been. I think many here could say the same thing.

Hang in there! Whatever doesn't kill you can only make you stronger.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Gearz, glad your okay. You know, the parallels here are kind of scary, I'm a geology student aspiring to get a job in geo-sciences in a year or two and love my mountain biking but have no health insurance. I ordered the application for insurance through the state but it's been sitting in a pile on my desk for a couple months and somehow I managed to convince myself that I can't afford it now. After hearing your story it's getting mailed out this afternoon. Thanks for the wake-up call man.


----------



## mcoomer (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, just wow...

I just deleted two paragraphs of typing because it dawned on me that those words wouldn't help you so let me just offer you this. I hope that you make a full recovery and are eventually able to return to doing the things that you enjoy. I especially hope that you regain full use of your vision. We all take risks everytime we ride the trails but I couldn't imagine not doing it and if at some point I am seriously injured I'll deal with it then. Just keep your head up because it sounds like you have a lot of hard work ahead of you. You will need the love of your family and friends to see you through this and God willing you will come out on the other side in good health and with a new perspective on life. I will be thinking of you when I ride.

God bless you,
Mike


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Get Well Soon*

I am very sorry to read about your accident. I truly do wish the best for you and will most definately ride my first mile for you (been off the bike for a month due to injuries). Your ride reports have been a major inspiration for me and is essentially what started my high mountain biking experiences. We will be patiently waiting for your next ride report. Although I have not ridden with you, I would like to be there when you do again.

Take Care!

db


----------



## K.C. (Oct 13, 2005)

Gearz, I also wish you a quick and complete recovery.I would love to hear your self rescue story. 

I rode this loop just last weekend as a group of 3, for the first time in about two years. In my past rides in this area, I generally took it easy and enjoyed the beauty of the Olympics. On Sunday, I recall my thoughts upon beginning down the 2000 foot elevation drop over 6 miles on the Gold Creel trail. At first I cautiously took those sections of 12 inch wide trails with rock on the upside and the Dungeness River about 1200 feet nearly straight below on the down side. I remember thinking that this could be a little scary. I quickly gained confidence (perhaps foolishly), my speed continously increased, and six miles later, at the bottom, it was quite an adrenaline rush. We know, it is one of the things that attracts us to this sport.

As we worked our way back to the Dungeness trailhead, it occurred to me just how stupid that little adventure was. Mishaps can happen anywhere, why would I push it? In such a remote location, taking such risks, can really mean losing everything that is important. Reading your story brought back that realization. Be safe and thanks for the wake up call.


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone think of a any creative ways gearz can turn his financial situation around?

Write a book?
Sell better eyewear?
MTBR, help out gearz fund?

There's gotta be something, cause in some ways he may be lucky to just be alive, which would make an incredible survival and motivational story of recovery.


----------



## theodash (Apr 11, 2007)

MudMuncher said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Insurance with a high deductable is cheap for insurance on bad injuries. I pay $49 a month for $3000 deductible, and 100% co-pay up to $1 million. Only good for the big stuff.
> 
> .


Holy crap indeed! 
MudMuncher, Where can we get this insurance?
Gearz, thanks for the wake up call, and wish you a speedy recovery. If its any consolation, your story is sure to prevent many of us from suffering a similar, or worse, fate.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

I've talked with Brian a few times since the accident. Still haven't ridden with him, yet. Have to try and get out with him.

He didn't want to post anything, so I didn't either. I hope he doesn't mind me adding this now:

He was a couple miles down from the TOP of Gold Creek when the accident happened. He went back UP the trail to the road and all the way down to his car, with the bike. The bike was rideable, that most likely saved his life. He had to get down that far to get cell phone signal. I can't remember if he had to drive a ways out or not, my bad.

It was a self rescue with a serious head injury. He had to have some serious inner strength to pull it off. Having ridden with him the last couple years, and knowing about the climbing he used to do (we both were mountain climbers during the same time period, doing some of the same stuff, but never met back then), I can see how he did it. He's a way stronger rider than he thinks he is, that's for sure. I've always known that, but he always disagreed, and I always called BS. "I used to be a relatively strong rider.", BS Brian! You were strong, and you will be again!

I hope I can get out with him soon, for his sake, and mine.

Let's ride Brian!

Monte


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

theodash said:


> Holy crap indeed!
> MudMuncher, Where can we get this insurance?
> Gearz, thanks for the wake up call, and wish you a speedy recovery. If its any consolation, your story is sure to prevent many of us from suffering a similar, or worse, fate.


Check out Group Health Cooperative for your insurance. If you go with one of the higher decuctables you will pay for all the office calls, etc. but if you ever have a really serious accident most of it will be covered. I have my wife covered under GHC and no one can beat the coverage. Its catastrophic but the coverage is 2 million. My wife carries the no frill policy . I am guessing for about $100 a month a guy under 40 could get decent coverage. I spend about that much ($1200) every year on bike parts.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man sorry to hear...heal up quick and God Bless


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Today I was out riding with Pinchflat when he told me about your accident, Gearz.
Dammit, I've had this sick feeling all day long after he told me.
The talk today revolved about how vulnerable we really are and how perilous this sport can be. Take his terrible accident late last season for example. Sometimes we'll look at the sport and think that the crazy accidents can only happen to freeriders and downhillers who are always thrill-seeking; when in reality, danger lurks around every climb, every turn, and every singletrack chute whether or not we've ridden it a million times. 
We play the odds and win most times, and it is these times I speak of, which in your case, are those that have managed to capture the grandiose spirit of our sport and the beauty of our state through those fantastic ride reports of yours filled with all heart and soul.

Don't lose that spirit. May our tyres tread together again soon...


----------



## rotty2004 (Apr 7, 2007)

gearz,

I wish you the best and I hope you make a full recovery to be up and riding very soon. 

I came accross your post today because I had similar accident yesterday, but with not so serious injuries... I was riding a trail when a branch hit me in the face, went under my eyeglasses and scratched my eye... I looked like if someone would've punched me in the eye... 
I went to the dr after the accident and they said I was VERY lucky this time... if it would've hit a little bit to the right, I would've lost vision...

I'm going to REI to buy goggles today. Not worth the risk in future rides.

Anyways, truly hope you get better. Keep your spirit high!!!

Best wishes.


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

For me 27 years old, no tobacco use. $49 a month.

It's temp coverage for 6 month periods, but you can keep renueing it.

ehealthinsurance.com

I never go to the doctor anyway, so it's worth it for me in case of the big one. $3000 to fix a broken leg doesn't sound bad at all and is 100% payed for up 1million. Doesn't cover crazy stuf like cancer, but if I ever got cancer, I would spend my remainding time and money on biking until I kicked the bucket.  Nothing scares me more than dieing in a bed. I want to go out with a smile on Whistler.

Avoid the cheaper 50% co-pay, even on a $250,000 bill you're still stuck with a $125,000 bill.


----------



## macaw (Feb 11, 2007)

Gearz thanks for posting. Also: !!!!

I'll pray for a recovery for you. I'm missing a bit of my brain as well due to a car accident many years back. I'd love to hear how you rescued yourself and what that was like if you remember much of it.


----------



## Turtle 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your accident; what a horrible experience. The good news is you have a lot of good support; stay close to your friends. Living on the edge is a matter of perspective; some people have a good sense of how close they are to danger while others don't. The last thing we think of when we head out for a ride is that something horrific might happen. Unfortunately, life happens sometimes before we have a chance to see it coming. From my perspective, it sounds like you're lucky to be alive and moving around; I think you should write a story; what you went through and are going through is amazing; I wish you the very best. 

Many years ago I was skiing deep powder at Alta; the deepest powder I've ever seem. I'll never forget the guy who crashed into a tree; when he hit the tree, one of the branches impailed his head; I watched the ski patrol trying to help him; the thought of you hitting that log brings back memories. Heal well and fast; best of luck. 
turtle


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow, Gearz, I'm glad you're ok man. What a crazy set of circumstances....wrong place, wrong time sorta thing. The fact that you were able to make it out ok shows how strong mentally/physically you are as a person though. 

I really hope everything works out for the best, but there's not a lot stressing about bills and insurance can do for you right now. First priority is getting back to normal and feeling strong again.

Here's to a healthy recovery and hopefully more high alpine epic rides.....you inspire this whole community with your beautiful pics and tall tales!

Cheers,
EB


----------



## Ole Grey Hair (Dec 23, 2004)

*charity*

Gearz, I don't know if you're aware of this or not but Harborview is a community hospital run by the state of washington. Why this is important to you is that there are various charitable contributions for situations of people in financial trouble like what you mentioned. I was there at one time myself - nothing like the injuries you sustained but I received a bill for way over 100,000 dollars and without any income this was an impossibility for me to pay. I wrote the billing office to say that i'd be able to pay a minimum payment of $10.00/mos. to keep myself out of collections, but I'd be paying on the bill forever. They sent me some paperwork to list bills and income and eventually wrote off the bill altogether. On another note, I think I remember seeing you - at HMC - where I work in nutrition. I want to say that the body is amazing at what it can heal and a positive attitude goes along way towards allowing that healing to go forward. Just keep your head up - the road back seems like it takes forever but in reality it's not all that long before you'll be back on your feet. I will say atleast in my case, I'm a much more cautious rider at this point and that maybe since I see trauma all the time. Good luck to you in your rehab.
Ole Grey Hair


----------



## gearz (Aug 31, 2004)

*Sign me up!*



MudMuncher said:


> For me 27 years old, no tobacco use. $49 a month.
> 
> It's temp coverage for 6 month periods, but you can keep renueing it.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that insurance quote?

Better read the fine print on that policy...

My recent eye surgery went the other way on me; I'm looking at an eye patch in the future.


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

Gearz, Sorry to hear about the eye surgery. It sounded like from the first post you have double vision. I hope that is the worst case scenario although still very bad. Take care and hope you are able to get back on the trail.


----------



## zdfg (Sep 15, 2004)

Gearz, I read your story to my wife over the phone just now. She says at least you're a man, you can get away with wearing an eye patch, it's somehow cool!

Just thought I'd throw some levity your direction, heal up! Best to you.


----------



## Stu Money (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow, that really sucks. I hope you make a quick and full recovery.

My wife used to work in the accounts department of a hospital in Seattle. She said that one third of patients default on their payments. If all else fails, she suggests you declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

In honor of this thread I stopped and cleared some branches that were close the the Grand Ridge Trail. Branches should be cut back all the way to the trunk. If you see anything pointy please stop and move it away from the trail.


----------

